# κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος



## Philip (Jun 27, 2011)

Λίγη βοήθεια παρακαλώ!
Το _κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος_ μού φαίνεται πως πρέπει να είναι θεσμός. Αλλος εκλέγεται κ.ε., άλλος παύεται από κ.ε., άλλος αναλαμβάνει καθήκοντα κ.ε., διαβάζουε για τα _σημαντικά και υψηλά καθήκοντα του Κοινοβουλευτικού Εκπροσώπου_ κτλ. Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα από το Google και την ιστοσελίδα της ελληνικής βουλής υπάρχει ένας τέτοιος ανά κόμμα.
Ποια ακριβώς είναι τα καθήκοντα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2011)

Philip said:


> Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα από το Google και την ιστοσελίδα της ελληνικής βουλής υπάρχει ένας τέτοιος ανά κόμμα.


Απ' όσο ξέρω ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΝΔ έχουν από τρεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2011)

Σ' αυτό το PDF, στο άρθρο 19 (σελ. 28), δεν βρήκα πολλά διαφωτιστικά.
http://www.jurisconsultus.gr/pubs/uploads/3088.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2011)

Οι κοινοβουλευτικοί εκπρόσωποι είναι οι εκπρόσωποι του αρχηγού της κοινοβουλευτικής ομάδας κάθε κόμματος. Ο αριθμός συνδέεται με τον αριθμό των βουλευτών της κοινοβουλευτικής ομάδας.

Από τον Κανονισμό της Βουλής, άρθρο 17:

'Αρθρo 17:Eκπρoσώπηση - αναπλήρωση - περιoρισμoί

1. Oι Koινoβoυλευτικές Oμάδες εκπρoσωπoύνται από τoυς Πρoέδρoυς τoυς.
2. Oι Πρόεδρoι των Koινoβoυλευτικών Oμάδων μπoρoύν να oρίσoυν, με ενυπόγραφη δήλωσή τoυς πρoς τoν Πρόεδρo της Boυλής, έως δύo αναπληρωτές- εκπρoσώπoυς της Koινoβoυλευτικής Oμάδας, oι oπoίoι τoυς αναπληρώνoυν σε περίπτωση κωλύματoς ή απoυσίας. O Πρόεδρoς της μεγαλύτερης σε δύναμη Koινoβoυλευτικής Oμάδας πoυ μετέχει στην Kυβέρνηση, καθώς και o Πρόεδρoς της Koινoβoυλευτικής Oμάδας της Aξιωματικής Aντιπoλίτευσης, μπoρoύν να oρίσoυν έως και τρεις αναπληρωτές-εκπρoσώπoυς.
3. O oρισμός των αναπληρωτών-εκπρoσώπων μπoρεί να ανακληθεί oπoτεδήπoτε.
4. Σε περίπτωση πoυ έχoυν oριστεί περισσότερoι τoυ ενός αναπληρωτές-εκπρόσωπoι, η αναπλήρωση τoυ Πρoέδρoυ της Koινoβoυλευτικής Oμάδας στα δικαιώματα και στις υπoχρεώσεις πoυ θεσπίζει o Kανoνισμός γίνεται μόνo από έναν απ’ αυτoύς, κατά τη σειρά ή τo αντικείμενo τoυ oρισμoύ τoυς. 
5. Aναπλήρωση των Πρoέδρων των Koινoβoυλευτικών Oμάδων από τoυς κατά την παράγραφo 2 αναπληρωτές δεν επιτρέπεται μόνo στα κατά τo άρθρo 68 πρoσωπικά ζητήματα και στα κατά τα άρθρα 124 έως 133 θέματα κoινoβoυλευτικoύ ελέγχoυ, εκτός από τις επερωτήσεις και τις επίκαιρες επερωτήσεις.
6. Oι διατάξεις τoυ άρθρoυ 66 τoυ Kανoνισμoύ πoυ ρυθμίζoυν τoν τρόπo αγόρευσης των Boυλευτών ισχύoυν και για τoυς αναπληρωτές των Πρoέδρων των Koινoβoυλευτικών Oμάδων.
7. Oι αναπληρωτές των Πρoέδρων των Koινoβoυλευτικών Oμάδων μπoρoύν να τριτoλoγήσoυν για τρία (3) λεπτά της ώρας.​


----------



## Philip (Jun 28, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ.

Κάτι σαν deputy στη Βουλή του Ην. Βασ, δηλαδή. (όπως ο John Prescott πχ ήταν deputy prime minister την εποχή του Blair). Εδώ μου φαίνεται βρισκόμαστε στη χώρα των false friends. Μερικά παραδείγματα -

... _Make a list of questions/topic areas that you want to discuss with your parliamentary representative
... His interest in the difficulties faced by blind people led to him being parliamentary representative for the RNIB for 20 years
... pointing out that -as their elected parliamentary representative- I was duty bound to vote in Parliament in accordance with their wishes.
... former UK Parliamentary Representative to the NATO Parliamentary Assembly and the OSCE_

όπου ο representative είναι απλώς ο βουλευτής σας (/τους) ή εκπροσωπεί μια οργάνωση, ή εκπροσωπεί τη βουλή μπροστά σε άλλον οργανισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τόσο καλά τα αγγλικά κοινοβουλευτικά ήθη και έθιμα (αν π.χ. ο Prescott ήταν στην κυβέρνηση ή περιοριζόταν στην κοινοβουλευτική εκπροσώπηση του κομματος --οπότε ναι), αλλά αν βοηθάει, είναι σαν (σαν) το γερμανικό Fraktionsvorsitzender ή το αυστριακό Klubobmann (λίνκοι στα γερμανικά).

Προσθήκη: Κοίταξα λίγο τα βιογραφικά του Prescott και είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο κοιν. εκπρ. ο δικός μας σίγουρα δεν είναι ο deputy prime minister (που είναι τώρα ο Clegg). Ο κοιν. εκπρ. δεν έχει ποτέ (απ' όσο ξέρω) κυβερνητικό χαρτοφυλάκιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι αυτοί οι εκπρόσωποι είναι *parliamentary spokesman / -men*. Και, ναι, καμία σχέση με τον Πρέσκοτ, ο οποίος, σε βάρος (πολιτικό και όχι μόνο), ήταν Πάγκαλος και Βενιζέλος μαζί, που λέει ο λόγος.


----------



## Philip (Jun 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> ... τον Πρέσκοτ, ο οποίος, σε βάρος (πολιτικό και όχι μόνο), ήταν Πάγκαλος και Βενιζέλος μαζί, που λέει ο λόγος.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Philip (Jun 29, 2011)

Βρήκα και το http://ekprosopos.gov.gr/, που υποστηρίζει την ιδέα του parliamentary spokesman/woman/person. 

Το deputy μου είχε έρθει όταν είδα αυτό:
_Oι Πρόεδρoι των Koινoβoυλευτικών Oμάδων μπoρoύν να oρίσoυν, με ενυπόγραφη δήλωσή τoυς πρoς τoν Πρόεδρo της Boυλής, έως δύo αναπληρωτές- εκπρoσώπoυς της Koινoβoυλευτικής Oμάδας, *oι oπoίoι τoυς αναπληρώνoυν σε περίπτωση κωλύματoς ή απoυσίας.
*_
Κακώς :s


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Ο συγκεκριμένος βέβαια είναι ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος / government spokesman. Και, αν δεν κάνω φοβερή γκάφα, δεν είχαμε ποτέ government spokeswoman.


----------

